

Foreman: Run Complex Apps with Ease - ddollar
http://blog.daviddollar.org/2011/05/06/introducing-foreman.html

======
pvh
I'm a huge fan of Procfile. When I use a Procfile app, I know that regardless
of the language or the configuration of processes, workers, clocks, or what-
have-you, I can always get it up and running with a single `foreman start`.

------
amalag
This is a great tool, glad to see something this useful. My webapp has a 2-3
background scripts that need to be run, this is far better than nohup!

